# Looking for a good muffin dry mix for cafe



## bakerbabe (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi,I am going to be opening a cafe in January and we are looking for an excellent dry muffin mix that we can prepare fresh each morning. We add our own fresh fruit and crumbs.


----------



## risque cakes (Apr 20, 2007)

talk to your supplier and see what he recomends


----------



## shoemaker (Sep 20, 2007)

Good advice, but .... of course, a supplier is only going to recommend something that they carry, whether "excellent" or not  
With that said, I believe my previous employer got in Pillsbury (pretty sure it was P-bury...got it from Sysco) Basic Muffin Mix (or something to that effect) that you could add whatever you liked to. Seemed decent enough - pretty consistent and not a bad product, actually. The breakfast crew used these, I was busy doing lunch and dinner desserts from scratch...LOL.


----------



## risque cakes (Apr 20, 2007)

My salesguy is from Sysco also and when I find something I like, he tries to "get it in" for me.


----------



## shoemaker (Sep 20, 2007)

Sounds as though you have a better Sysco rep than we did  (I assume they still use him/them....have since moved on to a better place  ) Our USFoods guy tries to be accomodating, anyway ....... my new gig is still very new, ironing out the kinks, growing pains, etc (opened Thanksgiving Day, of all times  )


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

I find the boxes taste too commercial even with add ins. They all end up tasting the same anyway. The place where I used to work had one in a yellow box, but I couldn't tell you which one it was. 

I get around that by having someone (in this case, my son) make up a dozen or so bags of dry mix from my favorite recipe. Then all I have to do is add the wet ingredients and berry or fruit of choice in the morning. Shaves off a few minutes in the morning and, as an added bonus, is inexpensive.


----------



## tommybza (Dec 2, 2007)

I do not know your location BUT try Bake Mark aka Karps in the day . or I have used a creamcake muffin mix from Best Brand out of minnisota . now the price is great wonderful ovenspring ,texture taste is better than any thing i have used clean and good shelf life too .the thing is you would want to have some thing diffrent from the ''sysco guy '' or the other big food brokers. at that point just buy them and open the box .I don't think that is your goal. In my experience any way .with a good mix you should be able to make pound cakes pudding cakes it all depends on you. just use fresh eggs and h20 and oil then fold in your fruit or whatever rolled oats and honey chopped apples and raisins one mix SHOULD cover many diffrent items .on the european side of things Puratos has a good line of mixes too .
happy baking .
TOMMY


----------



## kaylinda (Jul 30, 2004)

We used to use the "yellow box". It was made by General Mills. It wasn't a bad product....however because of cost we make our own now.


----------



## tommybaker (Mar 25, 2014)

r u still looking? I have a great one but need to email it as an attachment. it is a pro formula, in grams. tom : [email protected]


----------

